# Army.ca Wiki Trial



## Mike Bobbitt (16 May 2006)

Due to popular demand, I have set up an Army.ca Wiki, available here:

http://army.ca/wiki

Some important things to note:


A wiki is a collaborative web tool which allows any user to edit or contribute information. Wikipedia is the most popular example of a wiki.
I have not done any "style" work yet, so the wiki uses the default (white) style, not the Army.ca green everyone is used to. I will continue to work on this in tandem with the trial, but for now there is no header menu, etc.
I have not pre-filled any info. The wiki is currently a blank slate, so it may be challenging to get some "momentum" initially. Please feel free to start new sections if you have information that is of general interest. Items may be edited, moved or deleted as necessary.
A quick guide on how to edit wiki pages can be found here.
Please provide feedback on usage, layout, format etc.
Things are very "rough" right now, but I wanted to get the wiki ball rolling while there was still some interest rather than wile away people's patience while I work out the details. Please bear with me through the process.
Users must log in using their forum username/password.
Users must have 10 posts and 3 hours online in order to contribute to the wiki. If you do not meet these criteria, you will get an "invalid password" message. These requirements are subject to change, based on how well or poorly the trial works out. Anyone who pads their post count to gain access will have their posts deleted and may be banned, as with the chat room.
The Army.ca Conduct Guidelines apply in full effect to the wiki. All edits are logged, along with your username.


Thanks to everyone who participates, I hope we can have a very successful collaborative effort here. If successful, this could be a significant resource, and I'm hoping an example of how to do a wiki "properly."


----------



## vangemeren (16 May 2006)

This looks like a lot of work Mike, I hope you don't get too burnt out.

This page has some possible answers for some of the spamming issues:

http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Help:Administration#Page_protection

Keep up the good work!

_edit:_ grammar


----------



## GAP (16 May 2006)

Wow!!! You must wear out a lot of phone booths!!!


----------



## big bad john (16 May 2006)

I could use some help posting an image to an article that I've posted to the wiki.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## vangemeren (17 May 2006)

BBJ:

Does this help any?

http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Help:Images_and_other_uploaded_files

_edit_

Wow this is going to take a while to understand the coding. I guess that's why I'm not a webmaster or computer programmer.

_edit #2_

When I have time tomorrow, I'll try to move information from the information section on this website over to create some "Stubs" as they call them over in Wikipedia. Like seeds of a plant they will grow longer, I hope.


----------



## Jake (17 May 2006)

That's a great idea, I think alot of people will find this useful. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 May 2006)

Images are disabled for now, looks like, so I guess we'll have to be patient.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 May 2006)

I believe image uploads are now enabled. 

Edit: I've also filled in some skeleton information on the Combat Arms pages, including lists of all regiments. Hopefully that will encourage people to add some information of their own.


----------



## geo (17 May 2006)

Great work Mike
Thank you

Chimo!


----------



## big bad john (17 May 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> I could use some help posting an image to an article that I've posted to the wiki.  Any help appreciated.


Thank you all for your help, images now uploaded and posted.  Very easy process once you can upload, lol.
It seems that Mike was very busy on the wiki last night and that we are off to a good start.  Will there be a link from the army.ca site or am I just blind as usual.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 May 2006)

You're not blind, I just added it under the "Information" menu item.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Conquistador (17 May 2006)

Would it be a good idea for a "wish-list" thread or page to be created, so people can get an idea of what articles are the most wanted?


----------



## vangemeren (17 May 2006)

Right now the editing help in our Wiki is empty. Is there anyway to get it in, because I'm sure it will help people edit more if its right there.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 May 2006)

Conquistador said:
			
		

> Would it be a good idea for a "wish-list" thread or page to be created, so people can get an idea of what articles are the most wanted?



It already exists - it is generated automatically when you create a dead link. Click on SPECIAL PAGES and there will be a link to the list of MOST WANTED or something like that.

Go here:

http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Special:Wantedpages


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 May 2006)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Right now the editing help in our Wiki is empty. Is there anyway to get it in, because I'm sure it will help people edit more if its right there.



On the help page theres a link to Editing Help is that what you mean?

We probably need a simpler version since most people won't need to know how to insert formulas, for example.


----------



## vangemeren (17 May 2006)

Yes that is what I meant, earlier there was nothing

Thanks for the help,

Jack


----------

